# brit foods



## footpad2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi all, been told there's a shop that sells imported speciality British food somewhere.Is anyone able to point me in the right direction? :tongue1:


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

It would be helpful is we knew where you are located.
There is TCP in Limassol (cyprusfishandmeat.com)
Chilly's in several big cities (chillysfrozenfoods.com)
Whittards in Nicosia 
Holland and Barrett in the Limassol Mall
GB n Episkopi and Paphos
Marks and Spencer's in most cities

However most of the supermarkets sell a variety of UK foods although they are more expensive as they have to be imported. You can get Kingsmill Frozen white sliced bread and frozen Crumpets and muffins easily as well as lots of Iceland frozen products.

The deli in Paphos sells UK type cold meats, tongue, proper ham, pork pies etc.
We have found there is not a lot you cannot buy but finding it may be a problem. For example Mint Jelly ( for lamb) is usually with jams and marmalades and UK type pickles with 'exotic' foods. Happy hunting!!
Kind regards


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

I think you are refering to The Taste of England who have a store in Paralimni and will deliver to Xylofagou. Taste Of England Deli - Cyprus Online Delicatessen - Quality, Value and Freshness at Taste Of England


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

JonandGaynor said:


> I think you are refering to The Taste of England who have a store in Paralimni and will deliver to Xylofagou. Taste Of England Deli - Cyprus Online Delicatessen - Quality, Value and Freshness at Taste Of England


Completely off topic where you guys from in wales ??


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Philly
We're from Bangor in Gwynedd, which is probably why we prefer the eastern side (sick of the sight of mountains)


----------

